# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Do your Ts scare you??

## Zombie

Just curious if anyone is frightened by their Ts? I was an arachnophobic before we got Ts. I guess I am still, but I love watching them. We have owned a few species now, but I am a strict look at only person, no handling. My wife will handle, but not I  :Smile: . 

I am flat out fascinated by my Ts and can't wait to get a few more species that I've been looking at. I love watching them ambush their prey, making webs, even just chilling  :Smile: . The thought of them crawling on my hands/arms creeps me the frock out! Haha. 

I guess being afraid also commands respect of the animal. I am very cautious with my Ts, probably more so being fearful. I am not afraid to open their enclosure, feed them, or transfer them (with a little help from a long stick and other container). I just can't have them on me  :Very Happy: . Better for them I guess...

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

I'm not afraid of my Ts; I am, however, afraid of being bitten. I am also a look only person, but that is more for the Ts safety. 

Do you have any pics of your Ts?

----------


## Zombie

Being bit would suck for sure, but that's not what scares me. I don't even know if I could call it being scared. It's more of the heeby geebies at the thought of them crawling on me. 

I have owned OBTs, a pink toe, P. Regalis, and a P. Ornata. I am looking at getting a Metallica, a balfouri, and a GBB. My wife would really like a versicolor too. I don't have pics of my current Ts because they are slings and hard to get on camera  :Smile: . But I do have a pic of my Regalis and OBT that we traded a while back :Smile: 

Regalis


OBT

----------


## carlson

I feel the same way! Im not scared of them really but i do not like them on me it just feels creepy haha but like you I love everything they do an how they look I don't have one now but thinking bout getting a obt

----------


## ChrisS

I know what you mean about trying to take a pic of slings. It's dang near impossible to get a good pic, especially when the only camera you have is an iPhone lol.

----------


## DooLittle

> OBT



No T's here.  But that ^ one, is cool.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisS

> No T's here.  But that ^ one, is cool.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Oh Doolittle you will have an T or 10 sooner or later. I'll do everything I can to convince you... Lol

----------


## Mike41793

Nah im the same way. I think theyre really cool and always stop to look at them at shows but i wouldnt ever want to hold one. I find the web making and feeding fascinating to watch though!

----------


## DooLittle

> Oh Doolittle you will have an T or 10 sooner or later. I'll do everything I can to convince you... Lol


Nah, don't they eat crickets?  I'm done with lizards and cricket eating things. Hubby has his anoles and they are a pain.  And honestly I have zero interest in spiders, other than I have seen a few T's that look cool.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Nah, don't they eat crickets?  I'm done with lizards and cricket eating things. Hubby has his anoles and they are a pain.  And honestly I have zero interest in spiders, other than I have seen a few T's that look cool.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


You can feed them roaches which are a million times better than crickets. My friend breeds dubia for his leos. Theyre cool, about as cool as a feeder insect can get lol. Simple_Man breeds his own dubias, he has posted vids of his setup. Its really simple and they breed a lot. You may even be able to feed the anoles roaches too.

----------


## DooLittle

> You can feed them roaches which are a million times better than crickets. My friend breeds dubia for his leos. Theyre cool, about as cool as a feeder insect can get lol. Simple_Man breeds his own dubias, he has posted vids of his setup. Its really simple and they breed a lot. You may even be able to feed the anoles roaches too.


Yeeaahh, not to hip on the roaches either.  We looked into them when we had the leos.  Not so sure I want roaches in my house.  Feeder insects are gross.  I really don't like the worms.  Geebes me out the way they curl around your finger when you grab them.  I used to make my daughter feed the leos.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Here it is, finally found it lol:
http://youtu.be/10NHZe4O7Oo

----------

DooLittle (12-17-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeeaahh, not to hip on the roaches either.  We looked into them when we had the leos.  Not so sure I want roaches in my house.  Feeder insects are gross.  I really don't like the worms.  Geebes me out the way they curl around your finger when you grab them.  I used to make my daughter feed the leos.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Dont be a baby! Haha
I think ill probably try my hand at T's someday. My stepdad and brother are deathly afraid of spiders though so i cant have any right now. They'd be outside building a barn to get some horses to torture me with or something lol.

----------


## DooLittle

> Here it is, finally found it lol:
> http://youtu.be/10NHZe4O7Oo


EW.  Nope, I'm good without those.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisS

> Nah, don't they eat crickets?  I'm done with lizards and cricket eating things. Hubby has his anoles and they are a pain.  And honestly I have zero interest in spiders, other than I have seen a few T's that look cool.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Go look up A. versicolor :p

You can feed them meal worms off of tongs. They don't eat as often as Leos. And they are fun to watch grow up and change into their adult colors. Each molt  it looks like a different spider.

----------


## DooLittle

> They'd be outside building a barn to get some horses to torture me with or something lol.



Lmfao ^^. 

My daughter is scared of spiders too.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not scared but I give them a ton of respect. 
It would be a lie if I said they don't get my heart pumping when I transfer them. 
When I gave my bigger P. irminia her new home. She grabbed the straw and was pulling it with some force. She can also be on her hide then up your arm before you would even know it. 
I have had 2 OBTs bolt out on me too. Very fast!!

The one that might worry me the most as it gets bigger is my H. lividum. The bite reports are nuts and they say it will stick you 3-4 times before you know what it's doing. 

I have been known to be a little sweaty after a transfer :p

For those that are looking into get a T, make sure you read bite reports and understand what hair kicking is first  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zombie

> I'm not scared but I give them a ton of respect. 
> It would be a lie if I said they don't get my heart pumping when I transfer them. 
> When I gave my bigger P. irminia her new home. She grabbed the straw and was pulling it with some force. She can also be on her hide then up your arm before you would even know it. 
> I have had 2 OBTs bolt out on me too. Very fast!!
> 
> The one that might worry me the most as it gets bigger is my H. lividum. The bite reports are nuts and they say it will stick you 3-4 times before you know what it's doing. 
> 
> I have been known to be a little sweaty after a transfer :p
> 
> For those that are looking into get a T, make sure you read bite reports and understand what hair kicking is first


For sure! I can only imagine how much adrenaline is going to be pumping transferring my P. Ornata when she's 10" hahaha. 

The fast movers are the coolest to watch! But are the ones I am most careful with (obviously). I swear my pokies have done backflips off the side of their enclosures to ambush prey! It's the coolest thing I have ever seen  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I want some pokies so bad!!

How are you going to set up their adult enclosures? 
I have played around with making lids for flipped tanks. I'm never happy with my skill of using the solvents and glues for plexiglass.

----------


## Coleslaw007

I started out very "iffy" about touching them at all, very creeped out. When I got my first, a tiny speck of a G. rosea, I wouldn't touch her at all, let alone handle. As she got bigger I built up my courage by touching her with the end of my hair, then petting her butt with my finger, and finally letting her walk on me. I don't really handle any of our T's for their safety but I'm not scared to anymore. I AM scared of getting bitten. 

We currently have 5, a sub-adult g. rosea (rose hair,) sub-adult g. pulchripes (chaco golden knee,) p. metallica sling (Gooty sapphire,) a. versicolor sling(Antilles pinktoe,) and just bought a c. cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue) sling this weekend. I know I'll be a bit scared of the p. metallica when it's bigger as I've read their bites are no fun. I seriously want an l. parahhybana (Brazilian Salmon bird-eater.)

Edit: My versicolor DOES do backflips when I drop a roach in with it. It's adorable.

----------


## Zombie

> I want some pokies so bad!!
> 
> How are you going to set up their adult enclosures? 
> I have played around with making lids for flipped tanks. I'm never happy with my skill of using the solvents and glues for plexiglass.


I really like watching my Ts so I want nice display enclosures. I have looked at the acrylic tarantula cages at tarantulacages.com. I prefer Exo terra enclosures tho. They are very nice to look at, you can lock them, and they have great ventilation. Neither option is cheap tho.

----------


## Zombie

> I started out very "iffy" about touching them at all, very creeped out. When I got my first, a tiny speck of a G. rosea, I wouldn't touch her at all, let alone handle. As she got bigger I built up my courage by touching her with the end of my hair, then petting her butt with my finger, and finally letting her walk on me. I don't really handle any of our T's for their safety but I'm not scared to anymore. I AM scared of getting bitten. 
> 
> We currently have 5, a sub-adult g. rosea (rose hair,) sub-adult g. pulchripes (chaco golden knee,) p. metallica sling (Gooty sapphire,) a. versicolor sling(Antilles pinktoe,) and just bought a c. cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue) sling this weekend. I know I'll be a bit scared of the p. metallica when it's bigger as I've read their bites are no fun. I seriously want an l. parahhybana (Brazilian Salmon bird-eater.)
> 
> Edit: My versicolor DOES do backflips when I drop a roach in with it. It's adorable.


Yea, pokies are very cool indeed. My first was a Regalis and I was recently given an Ornata sling from a friend. The Ornata has a gnarly bite and they are crazy fast. Do a YouTube search on them, they're crazy. 

Metallica is my next purchase for sure. They are just amazing looking. My wife describes their look as a warrior with war paint on. Which seems fitting  :Smile: . 

I have never tried breeding, but I know I am going to eventually. I imagine I will want to breed the metallicas, but will prolly start with versicolors first...

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## carlson

Where can you find bite reports?

----------


## 3skulls

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/foru...6-Bite-Reports

----------

_carlson_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## carlson

Obt may not be a smart first t these bite reports lead me to believe  :Smile:  haha question if I'm allergic to wasps will I be allergic to Ts? I keep seeing feels like wasp stings on some but for me wasp stings lead to anaphylaxis shock gotta use an epi pen

----------


## Zombie

> Obt may not be a smart first t these bite reports lead me to believe  haha question if I'm allergic to wasps will I be allergic to Ts? I keep seeing feels like wasp stings on some but for me wasp stings lead to anaphylaxis shock gotta use an epi pen


I have been told that if you are allergic to bees that T bites and Rear Fanged Snake species may do more damage. Not sure if there is a difference between wasp stings and bee stings. Maybe someone with more experience has a definite answer?

----------


## carlson

Never been stung by a bee wasps three times tho last time got hit under the eye it was terrible swollen fast and hurt couldn't see for a week out of it had to goto Er cuz it was first time the reaction got to point I had problems breathing and my face was really puffy I looked 300 lbs and I weight 160 :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

I have read studies where they talk about T venoms have different size proteins than bees. and blah blah blah it's doest mean if you are allergic to bees than you will be allergic to Ts. 

Would I be the test subject? Haha NO!!

I love the ones where you throw up for a few days, can't move yours hands, one talked about tunnel vision for a couple of days. :p

But they are just so cool.  I really hope I never get tagged.

----------


## AK907

We do not handle any of our T's. I have to tried a couple times to try and get over my fear, but it doesn't work. None of our T's are considered dangerous (0.2 G. rosea, 0.2 A. avicularia, 0.1 A. versicolor, 0.0.1 B. boehmi and 0.0.1 B. vagans), but I still have great respect for them regardless. I have been bitten by one of our 3-4" A. avicularia females. I was moving her to a clean tub and she decided to teleport to my hand and up my arm. At first I didn't even know she bit me, but she got me twice on my middle finger. The effects were minimal, just a little itching, so it may have been a dry bite, but it still scared the heck out of me. You would be amazed how quickly my 200lb body is capable of moving given the proper motivation. I am sure I had a few select words to say during all this as well. I have also had our A. versicolor throw up a threat display countless times at us. She is lucky she is pretty because she is a real grinch. Now we have this new B. vagans that is also psychotic. Yup, I will just enjoy watching them on the other side of their tubs and dread the days when I have to clean and maintain them.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha, sorry but I had to laugh at that one. 
When I got my H. lividum home, I was transferring her. Well she ran out and onto the blind side of the container in my hand. I thought she was going for my finger, I jumped and dropped it. I'm glad she didn't get me and I didn't hurt her. 
She gave me that energy like after you get shocked by an outlet. 

Oh and she/it is very tiny :o 

My bigger OBT shot out of it's enclosure and jumped into an empty tub i had under it (just in case). I could hear it's little feet while it was going around and around the tub.  My heart was beating that night too. :p

----------


## AK907

> Haha, sorry but I had to laugh at that one. 
> When I got my H. lividum home, I was transferring her. Well she ran out and onto the blind side of the container in my hand. I thought she was going for my finger, I jumped and dropped it. I'm glad she didn't get me and I didn't hurt her. 
> She gave me that energy like after you get shocked by an outlet. 
> 
> Oh and she/it is very tiny :o 
> 
> My bigger OBT shot out of it's enclosure and jumped into an empty tub i had under it (just in case). I could hear it's little feet while it was going around and around the tub.  My heart was beating that night too. :p


Haha! I love it when they get lose in a bathtub/similar and do the 400m dash! I nearly pee myself laughing every time I see it, especially slings with those little legs just a blur.

----------


## Zombie

Luckily I have only had an OBT sling get out and I moved the deli back in front of him and he ran back in. I have been very careful since then  :Smile: . Last thing I want is an Ornata or something escaping and tagging me...

----------

_3skulls_ (12-18-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> Luckily I have only had an OBT sling get out and I moved the deli back in front of him and he ran back in. I have been very careful since then . Last thing I want is an Ornata or something escaping and tagging me...


My OBT got out last Sunday. Can't tell you how nervous I was that it was gonna get away from me.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-18-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm seeing a trend. 

OBT under my desk.

----------

_ChrisS_ (01-11-2013)

----------


## along

I'm not so much afraid anymore, as I too was a phobic but I do respect them!  The speed of some of them is amazing!  They truely are some amazing creatures.

----------


## Mike41793

Throwback thread where Doolittle said she'd never have roaches and was afraid of spiders. She has both now!!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Throwback thread where Doolittle said she'd never have roaches and was afraid of spiders. She has both now!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Just because the roaches are here doesn't mean I like them.  They are here because I didn't have a whole lot of other choices...  them and the T's are my daughters.   Not mine.

----------


## colton62

No tarantulas right now but I have a slight fear of them lol. I find them really fascinating and amazing but right now I kinda am frightened by them. I just can't get over the big spider part but maybe one day I might get into them because they sure are very cool and interesting. But the bites and hair kicking probably suck a lot. Although this isn't spider related, I heard that no one is truly allergic to bee stings. A teacher of mine uses bee stings as a form of therapy and said one time a guy came in and got stung on his face for something and it swelled up extremely bad, like that of a person allergic. But each time he came in it decreased to the point where it was small bumps instead of his whole entire face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

> Just because the roaches are here doesn't mean I like them.  They are here because I didn't have a whole lot of other choices...  them and the T's are my daughters.   Not mine.


Don't be a sour puss miss "I feel so bad the Web has dirt in it!" :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Don't be a sour puss miss "I feel so bad the Web has dirt in it!" :p
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Well, it looked so much prettier...

----------


## vangarret2000

I got 3. Not afraid of them but also generally don't hold them so no reason to be afraid of them.

----------


## Skittles1101

Mine don't scare me, but I also don't handle certain species because they are aggressive/more venomous. I say handle smart not fearless lol. They give you pretty decent warning signs, as long as you pay attention and show them respect there shouldn't be anything to be afraid of.

----------


## Charlottesmom1966

I don't have a tarantula as my wimpy husband will not allow one in the house. I have never been afraid of spiders and actually wanted to be an entomologist, love me some buggies!

----------

